# Last Dragonflies



## carlos58 (Jul 22, 2012)

Hello everyone
Some recent shots of Dragonflies
My new gallery on my best shots of dragonflies
The best of Dragonflies Photo Gallery by carlogalliani at pbase.com
thanks for looking

Sympetrum fonscolombii - Red weined Darter






Common Bluet -(Enallagma cyathigerum)





Onychogomphus uncatus - Large Pincertail





Ceriagrion tenellum - Small red Damsels


----------



## sovietdoc (Jul 22, 2012)

First shot is my favorite.  Great captures.


----------



## greybeard (Jul 22, 2012)

Just went to your site and had a look.  Those are just wonderful as are these.


----------



## sleist (Jul 22, 2012)

Yup.  Good stuff for sure.

By the way, not to take anything away from the skill of the photographer, but that lens is a beauty.
They are quite pricey on the used market and for good reason.

But your skill at capturing "bugs in flight" is inspiring.

I hate you ....


----------



## carlos58 (Jul 23, 2012)

thanks everyone for comments


----------



## ceejtank (Jul 23, 2012)

I like em.


----------



## carlos58 (Jul 29, 2012)

thanks for comment and like


----------



## trumantesta (Aug 9, 2012)

Wow, amazing images of dragonflies, every picture have great look, but the yellow dragonfly have extraordinary look. i can say that you are really a great photographer, you perform here great creativity keep it up.


----------



## carlos58 (Aug 14, 2012)

trumantesta said:


> Wow, amazing images of dragonflies, every picture have great look, but the yellow dragonfly have extraordinary look. i can say that you are really a great photographer, you perform here great creativity keep it up.


thank you very much


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 14, 2012)

#3.. love those colors!! Very nice!


----------



## TheFantasticG (Aug 25, 2012)

Very nice, carlos. I do enjoy your dragon shots.


----------

